# Another marriage question - please help!



## johnaubrey (Feb 7, 2010)

I am a UK citizen currently living in the UK, and my fiancee is a Canadian living in Montreal.

We want to be married as soon as possible, and to start the process for spousal sponsorship. However, we seem to only be able to find very confused information about this!

Obviously we want to be together as soon as possible - it is hellish being on opposite sides of the ocean. (I will be moving in with her in her flat, where I have in the past stayed for up to a month at a time). What we can't figure out is the best way to go about the marriage, in terms of logistics and immigration.

Is it possible for me to come in on holiday and for us to then get married, and for me to return to the UK? If so, do I need a particular type of visa? Or is it better for me to come out, get married and stay, and put the application through from here? Do I need a different sort of visa for that?

Everything is complicated, it seems, by her being in Quebec.... I understand in Montreal we have to make a declaration 20 days before the marriage, so I would need to be out there for at least that long if we went with the visiting option.

Obviously we want to do everything the right way and totally above board, and to expedite the whole procedure as much as we can.

Please help, we just want to be married and together forever as soon as possible.


----------



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello, my husband is from Montreal, But we got married and live in the UK, but i guess the immagration process will be the same. My husband had to get a fiancee visa from Ottawa Canada before entering the uk which gave us 6 months to get married. once we were married he was granted uk residancy. We had lived and worked together on cruise ships for 2 years before getting married so it was straight forward for us.
We are moving to Canada this year so immagration all over again lol, 
Good luck with everything!


----------



## johnaubrey (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the advice. Unfortunately as I understand it, unlike UK/USA/NZ/Australia Canada doesn't have a fiancee visa system...which is why I am rather confused as to what to do!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

johnaubrey said:


> I am a UK citizen currently living in the UK, and my fiancee is a Canadian living in Montreal.
> 
> We want to be married as soon as possible, and to start the process for spousal sponsorship. However, we seem to only be able to find very confused information about this!
> 
> ...


Much good luck.


----------



## johnaubrey (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you, Auld Yin! I have some concerns about coming through Immigration when I land...will there be a problem if I tell them we are getting married? And obviously I don't want to make any kind of false declaration....Sorry to have another question, I am just rather stressed about all of this by now!!

Also, what kind of time difference are we talking about between inland and outland applications?


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

johnaubrey said:


> I am a UK citizen currently living in the UK, and my fiancee is a Canadian living in Montreal.
> 
> We want to be married as soon as possible, and to start the process for spousal sponsorship. However, we seem to only be able to find very confused information about this!
> 
> ...


Hello...sorry i cant help you with the info you require but just wanted to say I was soo touched with your words. I am sure everything will work out great for you both so try not to get stressed. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

johnaubrey said:


> Thank you, Auld Yin! I have some concerns about coming through Immigration when I land...will there be a problem if I tell them we are getting married? And obviously I don't want to make any kind of false declaration....Sorry to have another question, I am just rather stressed about all of this by now!!
> 
> Also, what kind of time difference are we talking about between inland and outland applications?


You need have no worry when coming on vacation. You don't even have to tell them, you're here on vacation to visit a friend. Immigration does not care if you get married while here, as long as you leave at the end of your six month visa.

Inland can take up to 18,s whereas Outland would be 3-6 months.


----------

